# Question About Moving Nymphs Into New Housing



## ladygigi (May 15, 2013)

I've made some deli cups  and am going to move some of my nymphs into them and start separating them today.  I am now up to 15 and have been at that number for a couple of days now. ^_^ My question is this. Once I move them from the terrarium into the deli cups, should I feed them or wait a day or so to give them time to adapt to their new surroundings? (I feed them ff's.) The nymphs are 2nd Instar or L2's that I'll be moving mostly. Maybe a couple of 1st Instars or L1's.


----------



## jrh3 (May 15, 2013)

i would feed them maybe some wasnt getting food in the aquarium . i dont think it matters, when you move them the best thing to use is BBQ skewers, the cheap little bamboo ones will make it easy for them to climb on and transfer although they like to jump and are fast atthat age i would put the deli cup in the tterrarium and transfer inside so if any get crazy you wont lose one lol.


----------



## Rick (May 15, 2013)

If it's feeding time go ahead and feed. They don't really need any time to adjust in most cases. Usually moving enclosures can be done without stressing them out.


----------



## D_Hemptress (May 15, 2013)

just feed them, they'll eat if they are hungry


----------



## fleurdejoo (May 15, 2013)

I would definitely feed. Nymphs should always have access to food.


----------



## Krissim Klaw (May 16, 2013)

No need for them to adjust. Then again I often pull my nymphs out and feed them outside of the cage. XD


----------



## dgerndt (May 17, 2013)

They should be fine. If anything, they may be less stressed in an environment with fewer mantids to bump into.


----------

